# niki where are you



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't see Niki post much anymore hope he is ok love the jigs he makes.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've seen him around. He's gettin' world famous. I'm waiting for the books to come out, and hopefully a TV show where he doesn't have to wear a plaid shirt.:laughing:


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Bruce

I'm still here and everything is ok...

Oh, and don't believe to Cabinetman, I'm not "gettin' world famous"...one magazine posted one of my jigs...big deal, from that you don't get famous...you just get $75...:smile: 

Cabinetman
No book and no TV show....well, not for the time being...:icon_smile: 

Regards
niki


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

niki said:


> Hi Bruce
> 
> I'm still here and everything is ok...
> 
> ...


Niki.
How about a good working box joint jig, everytime I try to make one it looks like junk and only last a short time I would like to make one that will hold up to use. :icon_cheesygrin: 

Bruce.


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Bruce

I'm cutting fingers on the router table and my jig is kind of rolling sled that is part of the "router table system" that you can see on the pics below.

You can buy a finger joint jig for the router table here
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--

Regards
niki


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like you have your router under your work bench is that what I see, can you please show me a picture of that table ? I use my table saw for my box joints maybe I will try a router.

Thanks Bruce.


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Bruce

You are correct, it's mounted on workmate

For all the "story" please have a look here
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1053

In the mean time I added rolling mortiser and router lift outside of the table...very convenient for lifting the bit gradually (and simultaneously) during mortising or just to set the bit height

Regards
niki


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Niki.
Is there anything you can't do, you are one of the most creative and gifted people I know :thumbsup: got to do a jig book my friend. 

Bruce.


----------



## neoshed (Dec 7, 2007)

we keep telling him that but he's shy :blush:


----------



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

Well that's too cool. That lift mechanism is ingenius.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

niki.
I just read shop tips in wood magazine and there on page 10 is your idea of a quick and easy board straightener.:thumbsup: 

Bruce.


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you all so much

Bruce
Well, you know how the say...."Necessity - the mother of all inventions"...the selection here is very poor and...or you do it yourself or you don't have it...

The tip on Wood Magazine....that's what Cabinetman meant by "gettin' world famous" and that's what I meant in my reply "you just get $75"...

Even though I'm not subscribed on Wood magazine, they sent me this issue to Poland...very kind of them...

Regards
niki


----------

